# Second attempt at bacon (hot smoked)



## smokingit (Feb 14, 2015)

My first shot at bacon was a huge hit around my house. Unfortunately, that was a single 3.5 pound slab so it didn't last long.  So I searched my local area to find a source for a larger volume of pork belly.  Decided to buy from the butcher at a local grocery store and was told the minimum order was 1 case, approximately 30 pounds.  This was first week of December...Seems my butcher's purveyor, who said "sure, we can get bellies for you, no problem" had some problems.  Finally, a month and half later, I got the call.  The bellies were in!!  YAY!!!  My butcher, being an awesome customer service person, gave me a nice discount on the original price for putting up with all the delays. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  

When I picked them up, turns out that a "case" was actually 3 individually boxed 10-12 pounders.  Made them a bit easier to handle at any rate. So I placed the frozen vacu-packed bellies in the refrigerator to thaw for a few days, until I had time to get the cure going.  

I started out with three of these beauties.













20150131_134041.jpg



__ smokingit
__ Feb 14, 2015






I see many opinions regarding skin on or skin off and decided to try both.  I removed the skin from one, but not the other two.  Why only one?  Because I found it to be a royal pain in the rear to remove the skin from a raw belly and wasn't going to waste the effort if it didn't make the end product any better!  Yes, I'm lazy, sue me.  LOL

I split each belly into two, roughly equal pieces so they would fit in my 2.5 gallon ziplocs. And weighed them so I could ensure the right amounts of cure.













20150131_130234.jpg



__ smokingit
__ Feb 14, 2015






Last time I used TQ, which worked okay and made measuring simple, however it seemed a little bit salty for our tastes even after a soak. This time I now have a supply of Prague powder and decided to go that route instead so that I can adjust the salt content a bit.  Since I'm using the Prague powder and then it will be hot smoked, I'm not too concerned about having the salt as a preservative component.

I do not have the space for a bunch of brine buckets so I do a "dry" cure. Honestly it seems strange to soak something that you are actually wanting to remove moisture from.  I understand the chemistry behind it...it just seems odd. LOL

Anyway, the cure is simple.  Prague powder, kosher salt, brown sugar and coarse black pepper are rubbed into each slab. Then they are placed in their ziploc homes, where they each received a dose of maple syrup.  For a twist, I also added bourbon to two of them, just to see if the flavor would come through.













20150131_130155.jpg



__ smokingit
__ Feb 14, 2015


















20150131_131616.jpg



__ smokingit
__ Feb 14, 2015






Same process for all six slabs, until I ended up with 













20150131_143754.jpg



__ smokingit
__ Feb 14, 2015






Then into the garage refrigerator which has been reserved for projects just like this.

At this point I do have to be honest...I got extremely busy at work and, being in the garage, I totally forgot to flip them for the first five days!  So I added a couple of days to the cure time.

After curing for 12 days, I pulled four of them out of the fridge, gave them a good rinse and did a fry test. *I can only fit four in the smoker at a time.*












20150209_135523.jpg



__ smokingit
__ Feb 14, 2015






Salt level was perfect so onto the drying racks with a fan blowing over them for about 8 hours, to form a pellicle.













Pellicle.jpg



__ smokingit
__ Feb 14, 2015






And then into the smoker!  













20150209_171721.jpg



__ smokingit
__ Feb 14, 2015






Heated to 225, smoking applewood pellets in my A-Maz-N tube smoker for approximately 4 hours, until the probe registered 150 degrees in the thickest slab. Then out for a cool down before wrapping in plastic wrap and returning to the refrigerator for a few days to equalize.













20150209_202003.jpg



__ smokingit
__ Feb 14, 2015






Today was slicing day! 













20150214_112533-1.jpg



__ smokingit
__ Feb 14, 2015






The end result for 4 slabs 21 lbs of Skin on belly was:

15 lbs sliced bacon

2.5 lbs of ends, bad slices and pieces

1.5 lbs of nice smoky skin for seasoning soups, stews and sauces!

My rinky-dink little slicer had trouble with the size of the slabs and I wasn't able to use the safety pusher thing so I didn't slice all the way to the edge that I was holding so I had a little more scrap that expected.

BTW  Removing the skin after smoking is DEFINITELY my preferred method.  It just pulls off, with hardly any fat attached! And I don't see any visible difference in the skin off meat! So unless I am craving chicharrones (and who doesn't occassionally?) I think I will just leave the skin where it is, until after smoking.













20150214_121127.jpg



__ smokingit
__ Feb 14, 2015






And...BACON IS BACK ON THE MENU!













20150214_071028.jpg



__ smokingit
__ Feb 14, 2015






This project has only served to confirm that we will never buy commercial bacon again!

Happy smoking!


----------



## inkjunkie (Feb 14, 2015)

Outstanding


----------



## twisted minds (Feb 14, 2015)

Did the bourbon laced ones have any noticeable flavor enhancements?


----------



## smokingit (Feb 14, 2015)

inkjunkie said:


> Outstanding


Thank you.


Twisted Minds said:


> Did the bourbon laced ones have any noticeable flavor enhancements?


It was very subtle.  My wife couldn't tell a difference.  I might try changing the syrup to bourbon ratio a bit next time.


----------



## torp3t3d0 (Feb 15, 2015)

Went to my "Asian" market here in Northern  VA go check on spices for my Pastrami that IU am smoking this weekend.....stopped by the pork products....WHOLE BELLIES for $2.88 a pound (normally $3.99 a pound)...bought 50 lbs.....cut into 12 inch wide pieces and put in freezer till ready to turn into bacon....best price I have seen on them in this area.

Presently in the 3 hr of smoke the brisket....going to make a cream of 5 mushroom soup and smoke some salmon while I do the brisket.....might as well make use of the smoker......still having troubles keeping the A-MAXE_N pellets going (and I did everything you guys suggested).......

I also have troubles with my 160 slicer doing bacon

Pete (the subman)

And BTW..great looking product!!!~


----------



## smokingit (Feb 15, 2015)

torp3t3d0 said:


> Went to my "Asian" market here in Northern  VA go check on spices for my Pastrami that IU am smoking this weekend.....stopped by the pork products....WHOLE BELLIES for $2.88 a pound (normally $3.99 a pound)...bought 50 lbs.....cut into 12 inch wide pieces and put in freezer till ready to turn into bacon....best price I have seen on them in this area.
> 
> Presently in the 3 hr of smoke the brisket....going to make a cream of 5 mushroom soup and smoke some salmon while I do the brisket.....might as well make use of the smoker......still having troubles keeping the A-MAXE_N pellets going (and I did everything you guys suggested).......
> 
> ...


Thanks. I wish we had an asian market near here.  I see a lot of people saying that they get bellies there. Closest is 80 miles away from me. :-(


----------

